#ubuntu-java 2005-06-27
<rtcm> I've managed to put the packaged eclipse in breezy to run but I'm getting some crashes... it's to be expected right?
<wasabi_> Well, it shouldn't be. What crashes?
<rtcm> I'm running it with java-gcj-compat
<rtcm> importing some source code
<rtcm> while it's compiling
<wasabi_> what type of crash is it, a total VM crash?
<wasabi_> Or an unhandled exception?
<rtcm> vm crash
<wasabi_> Might want to file a bug. ;0
<rtcm> i'm running it again
<rtcm> being universe the correct place is malone right?
<wasabi_> Eh. No clue. ;)
<flikker> hello
<wasabi_> Hello.
<flikker> having an applet problem
<flikker> when i run it 
<flikker> it displays this
<flikker> java.security.AccessControlException
<flikker> indeed my code is creating a file
<flikker> but at the moment i am only testing my applet how do i go about this
<flikker> wasabi
<flikker> ?
<wasabi_> sorry back
<wasabi_> What VM are you using for this?
<flikker> np did you read
<flikker> ?
<flikker> i am on windows
<wasabi_> Ah you are in #ubuntu-java because?
<flikker> sorry
<flikker> i figure
<wasabi_> I'm just not sure how it relates. ;)
<wasabi_> I don't mind helping.. you're probably doing something the SM refuses.
<flikker> well i did not think it was related to the os i was using
<wasabi_> It's probalby not, but this channel is about Ubuntu Java development.
<flikker> o is see
<wasabi_> Ubuntu being a Linux distribution, trying to integrate Free JVMs
<wasabi_> You are probably doing something the security manager dislikes.
<flikker> i know ubuntu not because i am using win that i dont use linux have used ubuntu by the way
<flikker> yes writing a sound file
<flikker> any idea
<wasabi_> An applet cannot usually read or write local files.
<wasabi_> Without being signed and given full access.
<wasabi_> Applets run in a sandbox.
<flikker> where do i set this premissions
<wasabi_> You don't.
<flikker> in the webbrowser or the vm
<wasabi_> Whatever controls the VM.
<wasabi_> And you cannot just set the permissions.
<flikker> hu?
<flikker> example i was doing this in linux and ran this applet as root
<wasabi_> http://ntrg.cs.tcd.ie/undergrad/4ba2.96/group2/applets.html
<flikker> would i be able
<wasabi_> no.
<wasabi_> There are security considerations with running code from the internet.
<flikker> then where or better what is causing me not to write a file on myone harddrive
<wasabi_> The VM is causing that.
<wasabi_> It is designed to.
<wasabi_> You are not supposed to do that.
<flikker> now there is something you should understand
<wasabi_> http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=637043&tstart=0
<flikker> i am trying to write serverside
<wasabi_> Applet's are not server side.
<flikker> in that case
<wasabi_> http://www.unix.org.ua/orelly/java-ent/jnut/ch05_04.htm
<flikker> wasabi now the worse case is that i did not write this code myself
<flikker> i am using it as an example to learn
<flikker> http://www.developer.com/java/other/article.php/2105421
<wasabi_> You'd be better not writing your audio to a file.
<wasabi_> An Applet is not supposed to be able to access the local system. It's really much better to be transiant.
<wasabi_> It can be done, but it introduces a whole host of issues.
<flikker> under which conditions
<wasabi_> I don't understand.
<flikker> well if i see a tut on the net telling me that i can do it
<wasabi_> You don't.
<flikker> explaining how
<wasabi_> You see a tut saying you can do it FOR A LOCAL APPLICATION
<wasabi_> Not for an Applet.
<flikker> fair enough
<flikker> wasabi did you say this is impossible with an applet writing to the system
<wasabi_> No.
<wasabi_> I said it opens a whole host of issues.
<wasabi_> An applet can be granted full permission.
<flikker> ok under which conditions
<wasabi_> To do so the applet must be signed by a certificate recognized as trusted by the local system.
<wasabi_> http://java.sun.com/security/signExample/
<flikker> ok i have seen that, in this case you need to creat a certificate in the vm right?
<wasabi_> You need to create a certificate. You need to sign your applet's .jar files with that certificate, and then install the public key of the certificate to every client machine.
<flikker> thanks for the explanation that is all for now
<wasabi_> No problem. Try Ubuntu. ;)
<flikker> have been that it is to croudy
#ubuntu-java 2005-06-28
<doko> wasabi: any reason why you put all the gjdoc jar's in one jar file?
<wasabi> doko, because that's what upstream said they wanted to do with it, but never got around to it.
<wasabi> And how it was originally.
<doko> ahh, ok. I left the jar files for the current upload. doesn't hurt
<wasabi> I need to talk to upstream about that.
<wasabi> The names they choose are... weird.
<wasabi> Totally defy conventions for every other java package
#ubuntu-java 2005-07-02
<wasabi> I've about got eclipse 3.1RC4 packages ready to go. As well as a new ecj-bootstrap and ant.
<wasabi> I would like somebody to review them before I go breaking shit.
<wasabi> I will let ya'll know when I'm ready. ;)
<doko_> wasabi: can you put ant and ecj-bootstrap somewhere on the net?
#ubuntu-java 2005-07-03
<wasabi> Any opinions on what we call native java packages?
<doko> wasabi: we should coordinate the naming with Debian
<wasabi> jbailey, ping
<jbailey> wasabi: pong!
<wasabi> I do not have main upload privs yet (I left a message with elmo at keyring@ about 2 weeks ago now.)  Do you mind uploading java-common, ecj-bootstrap, and ant for me?
<wasabi> http://kyoto.larvalstage.net/~wasabi/ubuntu
<wasabi> And then telling me how to add a hook into a cdbs package to run AFTER dh_install.
<jbailey> np.
<wasabi> But before building the .deb
<jbailey> doko: Does this conflict with anything you're hacking on atm?
<wasabi> doko was going to do it, but had to step out.
<jbailey> Describe the hook to me?  Sometimes there's already magic in there.
<wasabi> I ijust figured if you were around you could get it.
<jbailey> np =)
<wasabi> jbailey, after each package is installed into debian/$pkg/foo, I want to run some steps on each package.
<wasabi> To scan for .jar and .so files, etc.
<doko> jbailey: no, I'm doing java-gcj-compat. only thing which needs to be added is a build-dep on java-gcj-compat-dev
<wasabi> doko, eh what's that about? :)
<wasabi> Splitting j-g-c? Okay.
<doko> wasabi: yes
<doko> binary-post-install/java-gcj-compat::
<wasabi> What about for EVERY package?
<jbailey> wasabi: Should I wait before fetching and uploading?
<wasabi> doko, what is your time frame? :)
<doko> wasabi: upload it tomorrow, when I'm finished fighting with debhelper and cdbs :-/
<wasabi> ok.
<jbailey> doko: Put your package on chinstrap and I can finish it for you.
<wasabi> doko, are you saying to upload MINE tomorrow, or that you are uploading yours tomorrow? :)
<doko> wasabi: yours tonight, mine tomorrow ...
<wasabi> doko, i can get jbailey to do mine Now... so I guess that's a green light. ;)
<wasabi> I want to see how they break (if they break) so I can fix em. I have some free time today.
<wasabi> I have to organize my uploads around free time to check after them. =.
<wasabi> Have to run to work. Be back in a bit
<jbailey> wasabi: confirm that I will upload ant, ecj-bootstrap and java-common right awya?
<wasabi> I can't. I am not sure if doko means something special is happenign tonight, or that's just the first time HE can get to them.
<wasabi> So, don't upload them yet, and I'll ask you again in an hour when I get to work.
<doko> jbailey, wasabi: no, it's ok to upload
<wasabi> okay, confirmed. Upload. ;)
<wasabi> Must go, late. ;)
<jbailey> thanks, safe trip to work!
<doko> jbailey: chinstrap:~doko/uploads
<doko> it works, but is ugly 
<wasabi_> jbailey, so, about running a make target using cdbs after dh_install for all packages, but before .deb making?
<jbailey> A make target?  What'cha doing? =)
<wasabi_> Eclipse 3.1. I have dh_install installing all the plugins for each eclipse feature into debian/eclipse$featurename/
<wasabi_> Just a normal cdbs package from that point.
<jbailey> So you're iterating through a bunch of dh_install calls?
<wasabi_> What I want now is a target that iwll run after all the files have been placed in debian/eclipse-$pkgname, which will enumerate all the .jar's and .jar.so files and build classpath mappings.
<wasabi_> No. I just need a rul that runs AFTER dh_install has moved files from debian/tmp to debian/$pkgname
<jbailey> Is this something that should be added to cdbs in general?
<wasabi_> It would be nice, but it's a bit hard, and needs some thought.
<jbailey> 'kay, so this will be a lovely prototype.
<wasabi_> Well, I am only doing it AFTER the move because that's the easiest way for me to generate mapping files for each individual package.
<wasabi_> since all the plugins lib in usr/share/eclipse/plugins
<wasabi_> We have a few eclipse packages, eclipse-rcp, eclipse-platform, -jdt, and -pde, which contain different plugins.
<wasabi_> dh_install lists what plugins go to what package.
<jbailey> binary-post-install/PACKAGE::
<wasabi_> What abouta binary-post-install/ALLPACKAGES, repeat.
<wasabi_> Or I can enumerate the packages myself.
<jbailey> $(patsubst %,binary-post-install/%,$(DEB_PACKAGES)) ::
<wasabi_> oh is that how that works?
<wasabi_> Generates rules for each member of DEB_PACKAGES?
<jbailey> Yup
<wasabi_> Is there anyway in that to know which rule is being called?
<wasabi_> And thus, which package.
<jbailey> Use $(cdbs_curpkg) and it will give you the currnet package you're working on.
<wasabi_> Hmm. is patsubst a cdbs construct?
<jbailey> That lets us write rules like:
<jbailey>         dh_installdocs -p$(cdbs_curpkg) $(DEB_INSTALL_DOCS_ALL) $(DEB_INSTALL_DOCS_$(cdbs_curpkg))
<jbailey> and have it JustWork(tm)
<wasabi_> Yeah that's basically what I'm going for.
<jbailey> Nope, patsubst is a gnu make thing.
<wasabi_> How is cdbs_curpkg known?
<jbailey> It's both what makes cdbs possible and what makes it so fUgly.
<jbailey> cdbs_curpkg = $(filter-out %/,$(subst /,/ ,$@))
<jbailey> Is defined in buildcore.mk
<wasabi_> Haha
<wasabi_> cdbs is one big giant hack!
<wasabi_> I love it!
<jbailey> So $@ always has the target being generated.
<jbailey> So you would have binary-post-install/eclipse-plugin-foo in there.
<jbailey> that magic strips everything that's not the package name by treating it like a path.
<jbailey> There's alot of black magic and love that's gone into making it work.
<jbailey> It's the 3rd or 4th generation of this idea.
<wasabi_> I'm |---| this close to getting Eclipse 3.1 done.
<wasabi_> This classmap thing should be the last issue.
<wasabi_> for discussion:     The gcj-dbtool generation is being done like this by me, for now. Each package that contains a .jar will have a new companion package ending with -gcj.
<wasabi_> The .jar.so file will be in that package, in an appropiate path.
<wasabi_> For standard java packages, it'll be /usr/lib/java. Multiarch should be considered eventually.
<wasabi_> For Eclipse it's /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins. For other packages, it may be arbitrary.
<jbailey> multiarch for java itself?  Is that for jni bits?
<wasabi_> The native GCJ versions of the .jars
<jbailey> Oh duh. =)
<jbailey> Approaching lunch time, IQ will steadily decrease from here. =)
<wasabi_> So, cdbs needs to make it convient take take a) package 1 b) package 2 (-gcj pacakge) c) path 1 and d) path 2, and generate a mapping file in /usr/share/gcj-4.0/classmap.d/$package1name.db.
<wasabi_> I think a dh_* is what we need.
<jbailey> Quite probably.
<jbailey> Hmm, have to be somewhere in 30 minutes, I'm off.
<wasabi_> did you upload those?
<jbailey> wasabi_: I've done java-common.  ant had a checksum mismatch and doko asked me to add a manpage to ecj before uploading it.
<wasabi_> k
* wasabi_ kicks ant
<wasabi_> ttyl.
<jbailey> The mismatch is on the .diff.gz, lemme take alook at it, just a sec.
<wasabi_> If you have to go, don't worry about it.
<wasabi_> I suspect I just moved the wrong file.
<jbailey> Mm, so this might not have all the changes you want in it anyway.
<jbailey> 'k, I'm off. =)
<wasabi_> I didn't bother with a manpage for ecj-bootstrap because it "doesn't matter". It's just to bootstrap packages. ;)
<jbailey> Yeah.
<jbailey> Do you have one for the full ecj package?
<jbailey> I may as well make it complete if I can.
<wasabi_> Hmm. I thought I saw one floating around.
<wasabi_> My computer at home seems to have frozen, so I can't get to it.
<wasabi_> So I can't tell you.
<jbailey> No rush.  If you box is frozen, I can't d/l the packages anyway.
<wasabi_> Yeah.
#ubuntu-java 2006-06-26
<xgtox5> can someone help me
<xgtox5> hello
<xgtox5> ANY ONE
<xgtox5> Any 1 here can help me with my prblem
<xgtox5> on ubuntu
<xgtox5> PLEASE IM BEGGING YOU
<xgtox5> OMG
<xgtox5> forget it your all jerks ill get help somewere else
#ubuntu-java 2006-06-28
<bombero> hi
<bombero> how to install java-plugin for firefox ?
<bombero> in adept i see java light-grey
<bombero> how to activate it ?
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-25
* #ubuntu-java  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<leonel> hello  where can I found docs about  how to update sun-java6 to the lattest jdk ?
<man-di> leonel: about sun-java6: Read the source of the package and you will understand
<leonel> man-di: I hope  I'll do :)
<leonel> thanks
<leonel> man-di: so most of the work is going on  openjdk ?
<man-di> yes
<man-di> proprietary java is a dead horse
<leonel> so .. let's refocus my work ..
<leonel> thanks
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-26
<leonel> man-di: any chances openjdk will be included in  gutsy ?
<b52laptop> hi
<b52laptop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat5/+bug/105837    :)
<man-di> b52laptop: the tomcat maintainer is not here
<rajesh-wolf> hi 
<rajesh-wolf> hey geeks ......... welcome 
<b52laptop> man-di,  hm ok :D
<man-di> b52laptop: best to report issues into debian bts 
<man-di> b52laptop: then marcus can fix issues
<b52laptop> man-di,   euh why debian ?
* b52laptop don't know marcus :D
<man-di> b52laptop: because its maintained in Debian, Ubuntu just merges sometimes
<man-di> b52laptop: Marcus Better handles tomcat in Debian
<b52laptop> man-di,  hm ok 
<b52laptop> man-di,  thanks for the info :d
<man-di> b52laptop: n.p.
<_stress_> hi...
<_stress_> can someone help me a little?
<leonel> with ?
<_stress_> is it possible to create dynamic names for variables in java?
<_stress_> ?????
<_stress_> leonel and then???
<axxo> wrong place to ask try ##java, but you're better off reading a book on java
<_stress_> #ubuntu-java....isn't it supposed to be 'bout java??? =x
<leonel> _stress_: ??
<_stress_> hum
<leonel> _stress_: check  java reflection
<_stress_> ok...I'll google it...thanx dude
<leonel> _stress_: this is more for   java problems or solutions  related to ubuntu
<_stress_> hum...
<leonel> like  packaging  or  support for java packages in ubuntu  
<_stress_> just another question...what is the command line to join a specific channel like ## java?
<man-di> _stress_: #ubuntu-java is about packaging Java software for Ubuntu, not about teaching the Java language
<leonel> _stress_:   /j ##java
<_stress_> thanx
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-27
<rajesh-wolf> hey java gurus
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-28
<skull> hi
<skull> gb
<jetsaredim> how do I get the sun java plugins working in firefox?
<jetsaredim> I know I have the sun jdk/jre 1.6 package installed, but for some reason I can't get firefox to recognize it
<man-di_> jetsaredim: aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<jetsaredim> just ran that and like I said - its already installed
<jetsaredim> I also tried using the config selection tool to change my system java to sun
<jetsaredim> but that didn't seem to work either
<jetsaredim> any suggestions on where to start with this?
<jetsaredim> I really need a more recent java plugin than the blackdown one
<man-di_> are the alternatives for the plugin pointing to the sun java6 plugin?
<jetsaredim> o wait
<jetsaredim> i just checked about:plugins
<man-di_> jetsaredim: the problem is when you install several java runtimes the alternatives might get confused
<jetsaredim> ok - so how do I get rid of the non-sun java runtimes
<jetsaredim> about:plugins is showing both blackdown and sun
<jetsaredim> i can just remove the j2re1.4 blackdown package right?
<man-di_> when no other package on your system depend on it
<man-di_> a probably better way is to use update-java-alternatives
<man-di_> to set the sun java6 as defualt java runtime
<jetsaredim> java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<jetsaredim> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<jetsaredim> hmm
<jetsaredim> i just got rid of the blackdown jre through adept
<jetsaredim> nothing seems to depend on it
<jetsaredim> other than the plugin
<jetsaredim> a ha
<jetsaredim> stupid stale pluginreg
<jetsaredim> nevermind
<jetsaredim> thanks for the suggestions tho
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-29
* man-di shakes his head
<man-di> the first bug requesting Eclipse 3.3 was filed.
<man-di> man, it just came out
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-30
<spiderman> can any one tell me why " interface implement interface not possible" ?
<fk> #gettinghelp
<youssef> Hello
<man-di_> hello
<youssef> I would like to start to program a basic graphic java program
<youssef> that is portable to Windows
<youssef> I am using Edgy
<man-di_> start like executing or start like begin to write?
<youssef> begin to write
<youssef> I would like to refresh and upgrade my java skills which are very basic
<man-di_> then you are probably better in ##java, this channel is about packaging java software for Ubuntu, not coding in Java
<youssef> ok
<youssef> Netbeans is free software?
<youssef> I mean free as in free speech
<man-di_> according to http://www.netbeans.org/about/legal/license.html its licensed under CDDL
* man-di_ needs to leave....
<man-di_> bye
<youssef> ok
<youssef> see you later
<JWebDev> hello
<JWebDev> someone here work with hibernate?
<Evolution2> um hello. i was wondering if i have the latest java because i keep getting aumatically kicked from this particular server. 
<Evolution2> giving me "proxy"
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
<robilad1> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi robilad1
<persia> OOh!  Traffic!  Do we get an announcement soon?
<robilad1> announcement ... ?
<robilad1> ah, darn, the thing we spoke about at uds, i completely blended that out.
<robilad1> sigh.
<persia> robilad1: No worries.  You've been busy.  Maybe we can have a meeting for interested parties in a couple weeks, and put together some targets for intrepid?
<robilad1> yeah, that'd be great!
<dholbach> robilad1: it might be worth asking interested parties to add agenda items to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/Meeting
<persia> We have such a page?  That makes it easier :)
<persia> robilad1: When is a good day/time for you?
 * persia adds some agenda items
<dholbach> doko: who has op privileges in this channel?
<dholbach> it might be worth linking https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam in the topic
<robilad1> friday & monday work best for me
<dholbach> robilad1: do you think you could ask other interested people at Sun for their meeting date/time preferences and to add agenda items to the page?
<persia> robilad1: What time (UTC)?  Anything past about 14:00 is late for me.
<robilad1> dholbach: yes
<dholbach> robilad1: gracias :)
<dholbach> persia: can you add your name to your agenda items?
<persia> dholbach: Err.  RIght.  Oops!
<dholbach> np :)
<robilad1> working on the time schedule thingy
<robilad1> http://www.doodle.ch/fy7xd7hgrd59y7p5
<robilad1> added my times to it
<robilad1> added the meeting wiki link, too.
<robilad1> meh, not an op.
<robilad1> dholbach: I'll send the doodle link around internally, too.
<dholbach> thanks robilad1
<robilad1> least i can do
<persia> robilad1: Do we want to have the meeting here, or in #ubuntu-meeting?
<robilad1> good question ... could you explain what #ubuntu-meeting does/how it works?
<dholbach> robilad1: #ubuntu-meeting is logged and has a meeting bot that can take notes, etc
<dholbach> it's where meetings happen regularly
<robilad1> ah, ok, what's the availability schedule?
<dholbach> if you join it, you can just say  @schedule berlin   and it will tell you the next meetings it knows about
<persia> robilad1: It's posted on fridge.ubuntu.com, but it's open much of the time.
<robilad1> thank you
<dholbach> it gets data from http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<robilad1> ok. i'd suggest collecting some avilability data, and then going back to see whether #ubuntu-meeting is available, if not we'll do it here.
<dholbach> sounds good
<robilad1> ok. changed the description to say #ubuntu-meeting
<robilad1> on the doodle poll
<dholbach> this is going to be great
 * robilad1 hugs dholbach
<robilad1> it will, no worries!
 * dholbach hugs robilad1 back :-)
<robilad1> ;)
<dholbach> what do I have to do to make ant-sanity-check happy?
<dholbach> it complains about not having a valid JAVA_HOME or JAVACMD
<dholbach> isn't it enough to just install the right package?
<persia> dholbach: No, you also need to have the right variables set.  This often happens in the build scripts.
<dholbach> persia: that sucks
<persia> Eventually, we won't be so depedent on being able to build against different targets, and the problem will go away (All hail OpenJDK)
<dholbach> what's wrong with  JAVACMD=/usr/bin/java ?
<dholbach> just assuming it if it's unset
 * persia lacks sufficient backstory
<dholbach> robilad1: ^?
<dholbach> I'm just trying to sponsor a libjibx-java merge - and ant doesn't like me
<persia> dholbach: You often have to have a large number of the build-dependencies installed locally to build source.  If you can't build source with all the build-dependencies installed, it's a bug.
<persia> You shouldn't have to set variables at sponsoring time.
 * dholbach downloads build-deps
 * robilad1 passes the ant question to man-di
<man-di> robilad1: I'm not here...
<dholbach> :-)
<robilad1> the one time I try to delegate ... ;)
 * man-di needs to fight against that mobile OS here...
<robilad1> ouch. good luck!
<persia> man-di: Which mobile OS?
<robilad1> dholbach: /usr/bin/java is a bit too vague
<persia> robilad1: Well, it *should* work...
<man-di> dholbach: its a common secret that you need the JDK referenced in JAVA_HOME and ant installed to be able to run clean target for most Java packages
<robilad1> it could be a too old vm version, that the package couldn't rebuild against if the alternatives point to something else.
 * persia thinks it's a bug, but acknowledges that it won't be solved for a while: possibly lenny+1, if we're lucky
<man-di> persia: Windows Mobile X
<robilad1> so yeah, JAVA_HOME it is.
<persia> man-di: Ah.  Best of luck.
<man-di> persia: its definitely bug, but we ignore it since sarge or so
<persia> man-di: Only since then?  I thought it had been ignored since at least potato, if not earlier :)
<man-di> robilad1: do you think my last mail about JAM was reasonable enough?
<man-di> persia: I was not involved at that time so I dont know. My history books are empty about that time.
<persia> man-di: I must admit I don't remember when there was first two JVMs either.
<persia> s/was/were/
<robilad1> man-di: yeah, i think so
<dholbach> ok... installing all the build-deps inclunding sun-java6-jdk made it happy
<robilad1> thanks for pushing that conversation forward
<robilad1> I think you've managed to push alex out on IRC to see where those folks hang out ;)
<persia> dholbach: Note that you may want to remove them afterwards if you sponsor a few Java things.  Different packages need different sets of dependencies installed to build source.  I recommend building the source in a snapshot chroot for now.
<dholbach> right
<robilad1> man-di: what's your feeling, you're getting good feedback back from alex?
<robilad1> it's kind of hard to judge a conversation on pretty abstract matter just by the content, so ...
<dholbach> hum - I might have missed parts of the conversation but how do we build stuff on the build daemons that use sun-java6-*?
<persia> dholbach: You need to tell your chroot you've accepted the license.
<man-di> robilad1: the feedback is good. It just shows me that Alex has a totally different background. He thinks like an upstream developer.
<dholbach> persia: does soyuz auto-accept it?
<man-di> robilad1: robilad1 but thats okay. we will push into the right direction
<robilad1> man-di: thanks, that's very good to know
<man-di> robilad1: its good to have different backgrounds in the conversation as it brings in different views
<man-di> robilad1: I just hope that the other people will add their opinions too after RedHat summit
<persia> dholbach: Yes.  You need to preseed "sun-java6-jdk shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1 boolean true".  I'm currently hunting the incantation...
<robilad1> man-di: yeah, me too, and I have a sense that having alex on board of that JSR has turned it around to be a lot more attentive to what we need.
<dholbach> persia:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/KnowledgeBase ! :)
<robilad1> i'm sure they are all enjoying their weeks off after passing the TCK ;)
<persia> dholbach: Hmm.  That doesn't have it either.
<dholbach> persia: it should :)
<persia> dholbach: The only people I know to know the secret command are wgrant and cjwatson.
<persia> slytherin: Just to catch you up, we're planning a meeting, with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/Meeting being the draft agenda.
<persia> Did you ever get an answer to your java1.4 issue?
<slytherin> persia: Nope. It was only important for batik but hopefully I will be able to upgrade batik to 1.7 in intrepid cycle.
<dholbach> thanks persia for adding to the knowledgebase
<Xsss4hell> hi
<Xsss4hell> I get "Scanner cannot be resolved to a type" although the code is 100000% correct.. it must be somthing with paths.. can somebody help me?
<Xsss4hell> I have Ubuntu hardy
<robilad> you need to install openjdk and update-java-alternatives to point to it, I think.
<Xsss4hell> I have installed sun-java not openjdk
<Xsss4hell> because I wanted the original java
<robilad> right
<Xsss4hell> just reinstalling it.. maybe it works..
<Xsss4hell> hope so
<Xsss4hell> no :(
<man-di> your default Java is wrong
<man-di> use update-java-alternativesto actually use SUN JDK
<Xsss4hell> sudo update-java-alternatives -a ok?
<Xsss4hell> still get the error
<man-di> man update-java-alternatives should explain all
<Xsss4hell> I need to mention that openjdk-6-jdk is not installed.
<Xsss4hell> but sun
<Xsss4hell> sun-jdk
<Xsss4hell> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Xsss4hell> java-gcj 1042 /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<Xsss4hell> I get this with the -l option
<man-di> and where does /etc/alterantives/javac now point too?
<man-di> you want --set, not --auto btw
<Xsss4hell> to /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/lib/rt.jar
<Xsss4hell> and  /usr/share/java/libgcj-4.2.jar
<Xsss4hell> sudo update-alternatives -s and which path does it need?
<Xsss4hell> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun ?
<man-di> update-java-alternatives, not update-alternatives
<Xsss4hell> use this? sudo update-java-alternatives --set /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Xsss4hell> or is there another path missing or so
<Xsss4hell> sorry I never had that problem before. thank you for helping me!
<man-di>  sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun
<Xsss4hell> wow it worked!
<Xsss4hell> ty soooo much!
<Xsss4hell> compiling runs so much faster now :D
<Xsss4hell> lol
<Xsss4hell> is there an editor with synthax highlighting for the console?
<man-di> Vim, Emacs
<Xsss4hell> which is easier to use and more powerfull?
<Xsss4hell> i guess vim..
<man-di> both are not easy but very powerful
<Xsss4hell> ty gonna try it
<Xsss4hell> used nano before.
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-27
<dholbach> good morning
<robilad> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi robilad
<man-di> dholbach: do you think there will be feedback from Benjamin (was this his name?)?
<dholbach> man-di: oh, he did not reply yet? his IRC nick is 'skipper'
<man-di> There is no such nick
<dholbach> I guess he's not around then :-/
<man-di> either I missed a mail or he didnt reply
<dholbach> hm
<xtrender> hi
<xtrender> someone?
<xtrender> can some one help me?
<xtrender> http://www.nopaste.org/p/aYJYZXejl
<xtrender> http://www.nopaste.org/p/acJFDE6Rqb
<xtrender> here i got two pieces of code..
<xtrender> can some one tell me why i cant compile that?
<robilad> ##java
#ubuntu-java 2009-06-23
<_rudolf_> can anyone give the output of this program
<_rudolf_> http://pastie.textmate.org/pastes/369979
<_rudolf_> please its urgrnt
<persia> can't you just run it?
<persia> But I don't think it would run very well under Ubuntu anyway.  Are you sure you're in the right place?
<_rudolf_> i am not able to join ##java
<_rudolf_> says u need to be indentified to join this channel
<persia> Well, then.  Identify.  /query nickserv help
#ubuntu-java 2009-06-24
<juli_> Hi everybody, can someone answer my question, please.
<juli_> I want to package a java lib which is built using Ant. Source distribution contains java sources and a number of tests. Is it ok to skip tests in the build target i.e.  don't build and run them but only build the library's jar itself (“ant jar” vs “ant release” in my case)? Or I have to run tests?  The problem is that tests introduce extra-dependencies.
<maxb> juli_: AFAIK it's largely up to the people working on the package whether they consider running the testsuite as part of the build is worthwhile
<persia> juli_, It's considered best practice to run the tests, but it's certainly not required.
<persia> The reason for running the tests is to make sure that the library works.  In some cases it's more convenient to have a FTBFS than a broken library.
<juli_> persia, thanks for the answer. I did run tests on my system, but they require a lot of jars (build-dep) so it is not easy to run them in package.  I think  I'll also ask the lib author's opinion.
<persia> juli_, It's really just about your peace of mind as the maintainer.
<persia> If you're willing to make sure that the shipped binary package always works, then you can do it that way.  Forcing the build failure just automates this.
<persia> The trick is that if you don't run the tests during the build, you probably need to rewrite some of the tests to use the library installed by the package, rather than the library constructed by ant.
<persia> Or you can just hope it works, which is what most folk do :)
<juli_> persia, thank you. I think I'll run tests locally but skip them in the package.  Furthermore this lib is used by NetBeans so it will be a kind of test:)
<persia> As long as you're feeling confident :)
<juli_> I'll definitely be confident before I'll ask to upload a package.
<persia> Well, it's also the testing post-upload.  Without running the tests at build time, you have to manually check the results, in case there was something funny about the buildd that day, etc.
<persia> (not that this is usually an issue)
<juli_> ok, I'll see what I can do about post-upload testing.
#ubuntu-java 2009-06-25
<ttx> hm. ca-certificates recent autosync breaks ca-certificates-java. Preventing everything java-based to build for karmic.
<ttx> bug 392104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392104 in ca-certificates-java "[Karmic] Update to ca-certificates 20090624 prevents ca-certificates-java from installing" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392104
 * persia finallt gets around to drafting the email calling for a Java Team meeting
<persia> ttx, 9 UTC still good for you?
<ttx> on Thursdays ?
<persia> My memory is that was the day we chose.  I'm open to other opinions.
<ttx> persia: works for me
<ttx> persia: I'll echo this call on my blog in a few days.
<ttx> (as planned)
<persia> Yeah, a month ago.  Sorry about that.
<anoop__> iam just a beginner to java..can anybody tell me which book is best for java
<Skaag> how do I get the Java "Client" on Ubuntu Server?
<mhall119|work> good afternoon
#ubuntu-java 2009-06-27
<vaibhav> I got a weird problem with eclipse, in ubuntu when I ran it, it only shows an empty dialog box
#ubuntu-java 2009-06-28
<kebomix> hello
<kebomix> any recommend books to learn j2se ?
<kebomix> i already know C++ good
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-28
<doko__> http://jz10.java.no/java-4-ever-trailer.html
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-29
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> does jconsole cause additional overheads on a server ?
<kaushal> checking in again for my query ?
<kaushal> hi again
<kaushal> any mailing list for ubuntu-java ?
<nthykier> kaushal: I am not sure, cannot find one - I remember some people considering to start one, but as I recall it ended with just using the Debian Java list
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> nthykier: any clue to my query ?
<nthykier> kaushal: no, sorry - never used jconsole
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Hi,
<kaushal> Does jconsole http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/J2SE/jconsole.html cause additional overheads on a server?
<kaushal> Thanks,
<kaushal> Kaushal
<Java_question> hello, i would like to ask if there is any class /method in java in order to read the source code of a web page
<nthykier> Java_question: Please ask the people in ##java
<Java_question> i am trying to enter there
<Java_question> but it doesnt open
<Java_question> :(
#ubuntu-java 2010-07-01
<ilopezdan> hello everyone i have a problem.
<ilopezdan> all java applets crash my firefox
<ilopezdan> Setting up sun-java6-doc (6-14-0ubuntu1.8.04) ...
<ilopezdan> This package is an installer package, it does not actually contain the
<ilopezdan> JDK documentation.  You will need to go download one of the
<ilopezdan> archives:
<ilopezdan>     jdk-6u10-docs.zip jdk-6u10-docs-ja.zip
<ilopezdan> (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation).
<ilopezdan> Please visit
<ilopezdan>     http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/
<ilopezdan> now and download.  The file should be owned by root.root and be copied
<ilopezdan> to /tmp.
<ilopezdan> [Press RETURN to try again, 'no' + RETURN to abort]
<ilopezdan> anyone help?
<nthykier> I have no idea how installing sun-java6-doc and the java applets crashing are related - but I would recommend you to use default-jdk-doc instead of sun-java6-doc
<nthykier> it is easier to install, though it may not be available in older releases of Ubuntu
<ilopezdan> hardy heron possible?
<nthykier> likely to be too old
<nthykier> if it is not available try openjdk-6-doc or classpath-doc
<ilopezdan> command not found.
<ilopezdan> java started crashing after yesterdays system update for firefox 3.0
<nthykier> those were not commands but package names
<nthykier> I assumed that you wanted the Java API docs based on what you pasted in the channel
<ilopezdan> yes because every time i try to install java it gives me that dpkg line
<nthykier> ask it to uninstall  sun-java6-doc
<nthykier> that or follow its instructions to finish its installation
<ilopezdan> i got the docs but they show no instructions.
<ilopezdan> i'm reading now that i need to uninstall firefox 3.5
<ilopezdan> is firefox 2.0 still available?
<nthykier> don't know
<ilopezdan> man this is so strange..
<ilopezdan> okay in synaptic i already have classpath install
<ilopezdan> hmmm i need to delete firefox 3.5
<ilopezdan> thats the problemo
<ilopezdan> by any chance is there a way to get root access?
<nthykier> sudo -i
<ilopezdan> cannot excute binary file
<ilopezdan> is there a channel for firefox support?
<ilopezdan> i lost my browser. :(
<nthykier> not sure
<nthykier> I do not actually use Ubuntu :/
<ilopezdan> lol
<ilopezdan> hey thanks btw
<nthykier> you are welcome
<ilopezdan> now... i gotta rage.
<nthykier> h yeah, you can also become root user by using "su -"
<nthykier> however most Ubuntu machines I have met do not allow it
<nthykier> but considering you do not have sudo, then hopefully su - works
<nthykier> (both has to be run from a terminal - just in case)
#ubuntu-java 2011-07-03
<And_O_Gangrel> hello
#ubuntu-java 2012-06-27
<User> hi there
<User> someone here?
<lifeless> Sure.
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> canal java speak spanish
#ubuntu-java 2013-06-28
<Guest98184> hello
<Guest98184> anyone know Jmx meter and Cassandra ?
#ubuntu-java 2014-06-23
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
#ubuntu-java 2014-06-24
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
#ubuntu-java 2014-06-25
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
 * Faux smacks krokus.
<dens2204> hi people
<dens2204> help me setting java plz
<dens2204>   i was install mvn
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
#ubuntu-java 2015-06-22
<wsdjeg> 请问为什么System.out.println(list.subList(2.5));这句话会报错
<wsdjeg> 如果我先List list1 = list.subList(2,5);然后在sysout list1就没有问题
#ubuntu-java 2016-07-01
<nicolas__> Hola o Hi?
<nicolas__> Hi peolple
<nicolas__> Hi
